# what kind of rocker arms?



## rice eater (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out what rocker arms I should get for my 05 GTO. I won't cam the car till I get the heads as well. The cam will be a .610 .610 lift 230 232 duration. Some of my friends are sayin I should go ahead and put the rocker arms in to get a lil extra hp out of it, but I'm not sure what rocker arms to get. I have the choice of 1.72 or 1.85 rocker arm. I have no idea what the stock rocker arms size is so I'm not sure if these two sizes are ok or overdoing it. I'm not even sure it's worths putting in before the heads and cam. Please inform me on whatever you can. I'm trying to learn as much as I can about the valvetrain partson these cars.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

People have had good luck with Harland Sharp rocker arms. If your going to cam your car I wouldn't go more than the stock ratio. Unless you know if your going to have piston to valve interference.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GM4life said:


> People have had good luck with Harland Sharp rocker arms. If your going to cam your car I wouldn't go more than the stock ratio. Unless you know if your going to have piston to valve interference.


:agree

The stock rockers are 1.7:1 and you will add 12+/- hp with 1.85:1 to a stock engine. The cam you are listing doesn't need the additional lift from the 1.85:1 rockers.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> The stock rockers are 1.7:1 and you will add 12+/- hp with 1.85:1 to a stock engine. The cam you are listing doesn't need the additional lift from the 1.85:1 rockers.


Who carries Harland Sharp 1.7 or 1.85 for our LS2?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is one place: Speed Inc - Pure Power / Heads


----------

